

Why Do Futurists Always Predict That AI Will Kill Us All? - openletters
http://www.sebastianbraff.com/2012/05/dear-futurists.html

======
dozzie
Not always. Polish Sci-Fi writer Stanisław Lem wrote novel titled "Golem XIV",
which describes quite the opposite: military AI turned philosopher.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golem_XIV](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golem_XIV)

